# Thinking too much



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I just wondered if anyone else does this and if its common for someone with SAD.

Example - I will be happily lying in bed and then suddenly I will think about money and whether I will have enough money by the time I want to move out, will my wedding go right, how will I book a holiday (stupid things which I just don't need to worry about, let alone start planning) and I will really wind myself up about it to the point when I want to cry. Then I will have to go through it all in my head and work it all out, until I am happy.

Its like stupidly panicking about things which I don't need to worry about.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I think about things all the time. I try not to though, it makes me depressed when I put everything in perspective. I still have yet to come to terms with how screwed up the world is. There is just so much evil in the world that I was just oblivious to when I was a child, even though I was surrounded by it. I've been trying to get over a "why bother" mentality and I think I am getting out of it.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I think about a lot of random things, one moment I'm thinking about one thing, then I think
about another thing and consequently forget what I was just thinking which makes me stop thinking about what I was thinking then and try to remember what I was thinking but failing that I end up feeling dejected and start thinking about something else forgetting all about forgetting and the other thing I was thinking.

Sometimes I just want to shut it all out and sleep but it's impossible.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes i do, almost to the point of a panic attack. I often worry about being alone all my life and being without money.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank god its not just me then, its something which really winds me up about myself.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i think most people do this actually, before i go to bed i always seem to think too much about EVERYTHING but someone in my first college course mentioned it and it seemed like something most people did. It's kind of annoying that i do it though.


----------



## scaredycat amy (Feb 17, 2010)

I do this also. I think about a lot of things that I can't concentrate on what I'm supposed to be doing. I've become detached with reality. I also think about thinking too much and worrying too much. I worry that I'm wasting time thinking and worrying.


----------



## bamf (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, i do this. things that have helped me : 

1 staying busy throughout the day so i dont have time to think about anything 
2 exercise
3 getting up and going to sleep at a regular time so i am tired and fall asleep when i lay down
4 getting rid of clutter - if i dont use an object for a year its gone


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

bamf said:


> 2 exercise


Funny, that makes me think much much more. That's one of the reasons why I'm hesitant to exercise - it's refreshing physically, but I get even more mental stress afterwards.


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

Same same, I do that all the time, its hard not to. In my head I'm always thinking negative things about me and that everything will turn out bad. And always thinking about the negative stuff that others are thinking about me, and every little thing always becomes a really big problem because I always worry and think too much.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

That is one of my biggest problems i over think everything. I worry about stuff that's gonna take place far in the future. And I get all anxious.I was doing it today worrying about school and such. I want to change this part of me badly so i can lead a calmer life without being an anxious wreck all the time.Another thing that sucks about it is I get depressed about worrying which is no fun.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I do the same thing. 
one thought leads to another, to another................
always thinking.......:afr

sometimes, i try and make lists of thoughts. i tell myself that writing it down clears a little space in the grey matter.


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

i spend more time thinking then talking.. i think and think and think sometimes i stay up for hours after trying to go to bed stewing over things.. 
i don't know whether or not it is a SAS thing??
couldn't answer that question..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Story. Of. My. Life. 

I really wish I had an "off switch."


----------



## awkwarddude92 (Jan 23, 2011)

piscesx said:


> i spend more time thinking then talking.. i think and think and think sometimes i stay up for hours after trying to go to bed stewing over things..
> i don't know whether or not it is a SAS thing??
> couldn't answer that question..


Sounds just like me. It's really frustrating sometimes..


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

awkwarddude92 said:


> Sounds just like me. It's really frustrating sometimes..


Necro bump much?

Also, I think so much when I'm trying to sleep that I have to put music or a DVD on so the background noise keeps me grounded.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Necro bump much?
> 
> Also, I think so much when I'm trying to sleep that I have to put music or a DVD on so the background noise keeps me grounded.


Oh, it's only 11 months old! :doh. You are right, though :lol.

Thinking too much is CLASSIC anxiety (general and social).


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

i overthink so much that im completely immersed in my thoughts of anxiety, and the outside world doesnt exist as much...like when im doing homework....i really dont get panic attacks though..i get derealization attacks...that happened a few times during basketball season last yr in HS. I felt like i was in a dream and my coach kept *****ing at me cuz i was sucking.


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to do that all the time. It would always happen though in the early hours of the morning so I wouldn't be able to go back to sleep. I found that taking an antidepressant helped quiet down my obsessive thoughts though, before medication I exercised whenever I got anxious and that also helped.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ya....OCD must be a part of this. we all have obsessive thoughts, and compulsive behaviors...its like SA is a form of OCD


----------



## HeWhoCouldNot (Nov 18, 2010)

All the time. At night if I'm feeling particularly anxious I can't for the life of me shut my brain off. It's either stay up all night or pop some Melatonin to knock me out.


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes, I think constantly. I try and tell myself to stop but it doesn't work. I can't believe I actually worry about events in the distant future, and I'm not even sure it's going to take place or not.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I would do anything to stop the constant thoughts spinning around in my head, it's exhausting.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

God it seems like sometimes I have a hard time just trying to shut my brain off...especially at night when i want some sleep my brain just doesnt seem to get the message :afr


----------

